# 1 minute to make a difference



## DAmey (Aug 23, 2014)

An initiative is underway right now to help improve the lives of diabetes patients in Canada. 

They need just 6700 more signatures to reach their goal.

Would you show your support for this cause, by signing the Diabetes charter?

It will take less than a minute, and will make a difference.

You can read more about the initiative and show your support here: 

http://www.diabetes.ca/charter

I'm supporting this cause because I believe it is important.

Dale


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi Dale,

This is largely a UK/European forum, so I'm not sure our signatures would be valid for your petition. However, the cause is laudable, so I wish you success


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 24, 2014)

As Northerner says, our signatures likely wouldn't count, but I too wish you luck and hope you succeed in getting the numbers you need.


----------

